# Some mobo, CPU and GPu Qs. help me out..!



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 1, 2010)

latest price for i3 530? 

and can you guys suggest a mobo for this CPU which is non-igp, if the  chipset is from Nvidia it would be better rather than intel i think. And  the price range of Rs 4.5k-5.5k would be sweet..  

and also suggest a GPU for about Rs. 4.5k-5.5k from Nvidia..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> latest price for i3 530?
> 
> and can you guys suggest a mobo for this CPU which is non-igp, if the  chipset is from Nvidia it would be better rather than intel i think. And  the price range of Rs 4.5k-5.5k would be sweet..
> 
> and also suggest a GPU for about Rs. 4.5k-5.5k from Nvidia..



non IGP? get anything based on P55. 

Nvidia doesn't makes chipset for Intel anymore. specially Nahalem. 

so, 
Core i3 530: 5.7 ---> 2 core only. crap.
Intel DP55WB: 6.1k ---> Intel mobo are crap from birth.
MSI GT240 1GB GDDR3: 5.2k ---> NONSENSE graphics card.

so you decide if you really want spend your money on getting crap stuffs. just know later if you wish to upgrade you'll have to pay much much more. 

a similar system from AMD: 17k total

Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz: 5.1k
Biostar TA785G3 HD: 4.3k
Sapphire HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.2k

~2X faster than intel at just 600 more. moreover the proccy is one of best selling ATM, board is very good & futureproof. & HD5750 good enough for HD gaming. 

so its your call now.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2010)

ya go for sam's advice
intel nowadays not a hot thing around here unless its is core i7
AMD is the real deal nowadays
they have got it all
value for money
performance
cooling
what else u need?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 1, 2010)

+1 to Sam's config. Forget Intel in that budget. Go for AMD. As said by other two member's, you'll get much better rig 4m AMD in that budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2010)

+100....... for sam


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

oh man


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 2, 2010)

^ so bro you are having huge fan following


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ so bro you are having huge fan following



yes, it looks like but i prefer everyone be my friend only rather than fan


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> non IGP? get anything based on P55.
> 
> Nvidia doesn't makes chipset for Intel anymore. specially Nahalem.
> 
> ...



THANKS GUYS! 
but well well well, i did a lot of thinking.. and i came up with the opinion that i'm gonna stick with ur processor.. but i need a DDR2 supported mobo as well(sorry i forgot to mention that b4 ). I will accept a AMD based mobo though! 

And the GPU is quite expensive for me so i thought a 9600GT will suffice for me, WHATSAY?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> but well well well, i did a lot of thinking.. and i came up with the opinion that i'm gonna stick with ur processor.. but i need a DDR2 supported mobo as well(sorry i forgot to mention that b4 ). I will accept a AMD based mobo though!
> 
> And the GPU is quite expensive for me so i thought a 9600GT will suffice for me, WHATSAY?



DDR2? why? its too old. if you got DDR2 sticks, well i'll suggest sell it off. no point getting DDR2 memory when you can DDR3 in your budget.

ok for graphics card get HD5670 512Mb. more powerful than 9600GT. runs cooler with no external power. & its DX11.


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> DDR2? why? its too old. if you got DDR2 sticks, well i'll suggest sell it off. no point getting DDR2 memory when you can DDR3 in your budget.
> 
> ok for graphics card get HD5670 512Mb. more powerful than 9600GT. runs cooler with no external power. & its DX11.



Ok then, maybe i can balance the budget between the costlier DDR3 sticks and the cheaper HD5670 512mb card.. 

BTW, What make do u suggest for the card? Sapphire? XFX? ZOTAC?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2010)

first of all zotac don't manufacture ati cards.
you can go for either of the other two.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

look for the price and warranty also.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> Ok then, maybe i can balance the budget between the costlier DDR3 sticks and the cheaper HD5670 512mb card..
> 
> BTW, What make do u suggest for the card? Sapphire? XFX? ZOTAC?



Sapphire. better cooler lower price.


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 2, 2010)

oh thanks guys, ultimately u've solved my dilemma! 

And i'm goin with:

Athlon II X4 630 - 5.1k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD - 4.3k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB - 5.1k

Could u also suggest a 250gb hard disk within 1.3k-1.9k? 
And also a suggest 2 X 1 DDR3 (800mhz?) within 2.5k.  

And i'd also be very much thankful to u guys if u also suggest a 19" monitor within 8.5k..

Would a 400W PSU suffice for this whole system?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2010)

250gb hard disk won't be enough, it will get filled up easily. look for  western digital 500gb for 2.3k. 

i not sure if ddr3 800mhz exists. i have come across only ddr3 rams starting from 1066mhz and reaching 1333mhz, 1600mhz and so on. anyways go for transcend value ram 2gb 1333mhz ddr3 that should be priced at 2.7k mark.

i suggest BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor priced at 8k.

400W psu from a good brand like FSP, Corsair is more than enough.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> oh thanks guys, ultimately u've solved my dilemma!
> 
> And i'm goin with:
> 
> ...



good choice. for HDD you may opt for Samsung F3 Eco 500Gb. they cost about 2.1-2.2k only.



jyotirmoy_k said:


> Would a 400W PSU suffice for this whole system?



should be. well as the total power consumption of your rig is pretty low so a cheap 400W enough. however i'll suggest get a descent power supply, something like FSP Saga II 400W, VIP 500W or Gigabyte 460W later on. will cost between 2-2.5k

theres another way save power consumption. lower core voltage of your proccy in bios. X4 630 will run fine @ 1.2V.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i not sure if ddr3 800mhz exists. i have come across only ddr3 rams starting from 1066mhz and reaching 1333mhz, 1600mhz and so on. anyways go for transcend value ram 2gb 1333mhz ddr3 that should be priced at 2.7k mark.



it used to exist when DDR2 was mainstream memory. used to cost quite a bit. 2Gb DDR3 800-1066Mhz: 10k, when Intel X38 & X48 was highest end chipset.

now its faded away. even 1066 is scarcely avl. minimum OP should get is 1333Mhz.


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 6, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor priced at 8k.



Well, i think i'm gonna trim my budget to 6k-7.5k but i'd like to have only a 19" monitor.. Please suggest me three or four such good monitors.. LG, Samsung, AOC, ViewSonic.. i'd love to keep one of those in my house!  Also please keep the looks in mind! 


And also - how about a low cost cabinet under 1k? Which brands would offer good build quality, room etc..?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2010)

For a good 19" monitor, AOC is one of the best choices. the 19" LCD from AOC will cost you around 5.5k. It is the verified price from Kolkata Hardware market in last Friday.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> Well, i think i'm gonna trim my budget to 6k-7.5k but i'd like to have only a 19" monitor.. Please suggest me three or four such good monitors.. LG, Samsung, AOC, ViewSonic.. i'd love to keep one of those in my house!  Also please keep the looks in mind!
> 
> 
> And also - how about a low cost cabinet under 1k? Which brands would offer good build quality, room etc..?



AOC F19 Foci. Photo frame Monitor. 

for cabby, Zebronics Bijli - PSU.


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, i've been off for shopping to the best stores in guwahati.. 

And i returned quite disappointed.. they didnt have the Athlon II X4 630 so i had to settle with the 620 

and neither did they have the Biostar TA785G3 HD. so pls guys i want some mobo suggestions under 4.5k.. try to suggest as many mobos as u can..   

but the shopkeepers suggested the biostar mcp6p m2+.. is that good enough..? dont think so.. anyways pls suggest some AMD mobos below 4.5k

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2010)

Cilus said:


> For a good 19" monitor, AOC is one of the best choices. the 19" LCD from AOC will cost you around 5.5k. It is the verified price from Kolkata Hardware market in last Friday.


yeah u r right
but are they dependable?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

jyotirmoy_k said:


> Well, i've been off for shopping to the best stores in guwahati..
> 
> And i returned quite disappointed.. they didnt have the Athlon II X4 630 so i had to settle with the 620
> 
> ...



bad luck u from Guwahati. many good stuffs not available here. if settling for AMD mobo, u may have to try for DDR2 based mobo. like Gigabyte or MSI mobo. anyway how much X4 620 cost? 

DDR3 pricing here, i not think its anything good than ugly. what rates u got?

mobo:
ECS A780GM-A Ultra ---> DDR2, 780G.
ASUS M3A78-EM ---> DDR2, 780G.
ASRock A780GXH/128M ---> DDR2, 780G.
JetWay JXBLUE-78GA3L-LF ---> DDR3, 780G 

board based on 785G, 790GX. & DDR3 only based boards are rare. try search Biostar.

anyway next time u go shopping for mobo or something can u check something for me? price of Benq G2220HD. heard its price slashed. hope its valid here also.


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 10, 2010)

i doubt if the ASRock, ECS will be available or not..

So i think i'll be going for the ASUS M3A78-EM..

The vendors here said the X4 620 costs Rs. 6,100.. I was shocked man! 
They dont even have the ATi cards.. so again i had to settle for Geforce.. 

Do you have any more suggestions abt the boards especially from ASUS, Gigabyte, MSi will do?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2010)

ask for gigabyte & asus boards. not sure what wil be avl. for ATI cards visit Jain Infotech. they got few cards from ATI from brands like XFX & others.


----------

